# My second viv



## Dardii (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello!
So I started working on my second viv for about 1 month ago.
The new viv is 75x45x80cm LWH, used the GS+Cocofiber method for the background with some roots. 
However in this viv I wanted a bigger waterarea to house some kind of small fish and have some plants in it.
It´s been planted for about 12hours now, planted it this morning.

The plantlist is:

Broms:
Neoregelia fireball
Neoregelia ampullacea x2
Neoregelia ampullacea tigrina
Neoregelia red waif

Orchids
Restrepia striata 
Masdevallia garciae
Phalaenopsis hybrid mini

Ferns:
Microgramma squamulosa
Microgramma lycopodioides
Pleopeltis remota 
Some unknown fern that followed with a orchid

Other plants:
Peperomia ssp
Peperomia humilis
Ficus punctata 
Marcgravia rektifolia
Nepenthes alata
Passiflora morifolia
Passiflora tarmiiniania alba
Dischidia ruschifolia
Dischidia ssp
Java moss

Gonna complete the waterarea this weekend.
Any suggestions on any kind of PDF who would like this kind of setup?


Full tank shoot.

Right side.

Left side.

Some of the land area.

The unfinished waterarea.

/ Sebastian


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow... very nice! Great job


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

No frog suggestions, but it looks very nice!


----------



## Dardii (Apr 7, 2010)

So I completed the waterarea this weekend. Added a root to and some plants,javamoss and also some neontetras and Corydoras sterbai.
Plants were:
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Echinodorus magdalensis 



Water area,planted and with the root going from the waterfall down.


The inhabitants.

Full tank shoot.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

The darts won't use the water area, maybe vampire crabs. Great looking viv though


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Very nice - did you build the viv'?


----------



## Ross (Feb 10, 2008)

Beautiful vivarium and great plant list. It's always nice to see someone using Passiflora spp.


----------



## Qfrogs (Feb 2, 2011)

Very unique design. I like it. Maybe a pair (max) of leucs. They like to climb a lot in my experience and the lack of land space may keep you away from certain species.


----------



## Dardii (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone!
I didnt build the viv, got it from my uncle! =)
Yeah I love the looks on the passifloras leaves and flowers (if I will get em too bloom is a good question though) But they have showed some growth already,which is nice!

Okey, wouldnt any kind of thumbnail like this kind of setup? Imitators or ventrimaculatas, I really love these frogs..Would those work?

The land area is bigger than it looks though,pretty much the whole right side of the background stops before the landarea,creating sortof a hollow and more landarea. I would guess that its about 40x40cm land in it.. 

/ Sebastian


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm worried about the thumbs falling into the water. How easy is it to get out? Are there any fish that would nip at them?


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

This is just my opinion, but I feel like people exaggerate the danger of frogs drowning. How many times have you actually heard of one drowning on it's own (as in, not being drowned by another frog)? I know that's not hard science, but all of my vivs have had water sections taking up at least 1/3 of the ground area, and I've never had a frog drown.

I personally wouldn't hesitate to put frogs in that tank, it looks like you've got plenty of ways for the frogs to climb out of the water and the water area isn't that deep. But that's just me.


----------



## Dardii (Apr 7, 2010)

Well , they can climb up on two roots, on the background very easy, theres is a slope between the two roots that starts the landarea, and i can always add more roots that goes down in the water or plants to make it easier.

But in my opinion it would be really easy to get out of the water. about the fish, I wouldnt think any of the two species would try a bite darts..

/Sebastian


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

i wouldnt worry about the water either... i had a group of 14 vents in a huge 130 gallon tank. there was a 15 gallon pond area that i frequently saw the vents swim through/across with no problems. as long as they have a place to get out of the water, which it looks like they do, you should be okay.

good luck!

jamie


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Im not worried about frogs drowning, just lack of floor space for microfauna. Thumbnails would do fine, as would a small number of any dart, but I was thinking you wanted something that would have more interaction with that part of the viv.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Great looking tank.  Very well planted. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dardii (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the feedback and advices,aswell as the kind comments! =)

I knew when I began working on this viv that the darts wouldnt use any of the water area,which was why I wanted to be able to have some small fishes in the water area, to make that part feel more alive.

Guess I will go for some sort of imitator/ventrimaculata then. Are they about equal in caring and breeding?
Which would be better for a first time dartfrog keeper?


----------



## Dardii (Apr 7, 2010)

So I got my first frogs yesterday 0.0.3 R.ventrimaculata French Guyana, and they are adorable. Really active and bold frogs. =)
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
I also have made some changes in the viv, made the landarea a little bigger,added some plants. those are:
Calathea zebrina
Dryadella edwalli 
Bacopa innominata
Its been growing pretty good,especially the passifloras,they grow really quick.
Some pics:

FTS

Frogs

Passiflora morifolia growth

/Sebastian


----------

